# The best find of 2011?



## st33ly (Jan 28, 2012)

What does everyone think the best unseen find was of 2011? By unseen I mean it was found in 2011.


----------



## lilli (Jan 29, 2012)

Well I found a lot of things in 2011 with KingRat in East Germany, but looking into them they were first found a long time before that!!

"First found" depends on a lot of things ........


----------



## mookster (Jan 29, 2012)

None, they were all crap.


----------



## krela (Jan 29, 2012)

Define best... smells of elitism to me...

Not to mention an awful lot of people including me don't really advertise what they do anymore... 

makes defining "finds" pretty difficult!


----------



## PaulPowers (Jan 29, 2012)

krela said:


> Define best... smells of elitism to me...
> 
> Not to mention an awful lot of people including me don't really advertise what they do anymore...
> 
> makes defining "finds" pretty difficult!



I think a lot of people are getting tired of the retarded politics and elitism on the scene at the moment.

just get out there and enjoy yourself


----------



## KingRat (Jan 29, 2012)

My car key, in a bin, in former East Germany. Truly an amazing find and a welcome one too


----------



## st33ly (Jan 29, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, I do love to go out and photograph any derelict building that I find, I was just wondering what people thought was the most interesting. I'm not trying to advertise anything, but now I look back at my question I can see where your coming from.


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 29, 2012)

krela said:


> Define best... smells of elitism to me...
> 
> Not to mention an awful lot of people including me don't really advertise what they do anymore...
> 
> makes defining "finds" pretty difficult!



Same thought crossed my mind which is why i post very little in the way of stuff i do these days. I can't be bothered with that Nonsense these people go on about like kids . Every one is different, the same place can be viewed in so many way by different people perhaps it should have read "the most interesting explore for you last year "?.

My year was also cut short a bit, when i had my argument with a lorry while riding my Motorbike not recommended still exploring .


----------



## highcannons (Jan 29, 2012)

Pincheck said:


> My year was also cut short a bit, when i had my argument with a lorry while riding my Motorbike not recommended still exploring .



Havn't tried that one! I try to steer clear of lorries when on me bike.....best find of 2011 for I was this site....fawn fawn......


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 29, 2012)

highcannons said:


> Havn't tried that one! I try to steer clear of lorries when on me bike.....best find of 2011 for I was this site....fawn fawn......



wasn't one i would care to do again


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 29, 2012)

I found Nelly, Skeleton Key, Priority 7, Madaxe, CovertUrbex, and many many other explorers. Was a real social communal year. Really looking forward to meeting more people in 2012


----------



## st33ly (Jan 29, 2012)

Has anyone ever met another forum member at a site by chance?


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 29, 2012)

st33ly said:


> Has anyone ever met another forum member at a site by chance?



Ha, had a couple of funny chance meetings this year. I had a sleepover in Chernobyl itself (no, really) and found out I was with Sectionate from here. 
But best moment had to be at a picnic area in dover, with Nelly, hundreds of miles from either o our homes, when someone come up to him and says "Are you Nelly? I recognise your sillohuette!" turned out to be Tank 20/20! 
Small world!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jan 29, 2012)

Probably the plane winch control room at Longbridge.

It's not that interesting to be honest but it was a missing part of the Longbridge site that I had not found (that isn't on any maps) but a couple of ex employees had told me about.

It's good now it's recorded, especially as the flight shed (which it was connected to) has now been knocked down, and most probably this has also been lost forever.


----------



## mookster (Jan 29, 2012)

In all seriousness the best social was Denbigh, 8 of us heading down there 6 of them I had never met before in my life. And what a day it turned out to be.

My personal favourite 'find' for me was the GKN tunnels and Greenham's GAMA site, two of my now favourite places ever.


----------



## PaulPowers (Jan 29, 2012)

st33ly said:


> Has anyone ever met another forum member at a site by chance?



Yeah in a deep level shelter of all places.

As I was setting up a light shone over my shoulder


----------



## sYnc_below (Jan 30, 2012)

krela said:


> an awful lot of people including me don't really advertise what they do anymore...


----------



## iwantamanson (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello. Hope i have posted in the right place.

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=5354[/ame]

Just a quick question really, i really want to visit this place and get some shots if possible ^

Anyone know if it's still there? Or where i can find it on Google Maps. - It's a long way to go on a wild goose chase as im from Manchester.
Any help is appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## Mole Man (Feb 4, 2012)

As said by Krela, I to do not post up much of what I do now days as there are too many places getting trashed and access being lost because it all gets plastered over the internet.


----------



## mookster (Feb 4, 2012)

iwantamanson said:


> Hello. Hope i have posted in the right place.
> 
> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=5354
> 
> ...



Nothing like aiming high

I really hope you're trolling.


----------



## sYnc_below (Feb 4, 2012)

iwantamanson said:


> Hello. Hope i have posted in the right place.
> 
> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=5354
> 
> ...



I can only assume you are joking?


----------



## PaulPowers (Feb 4, 2012)

iwantamanson said:


> Hello. Hope i have posted in the right place.
> 
> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=5354
> 
> ...



It's on the A38 near Derby, can't be that hard to find


----------



## DARREN138 (Feb 4, 2012)

st33ly said:


> What does everyone think the best unseen find was of 2011? By unseen I mean it was found in 2011.



A pretty good shout for a good find in 2011 must be the Dyehouse at Tonedale Mill,which credit must go to Collingwood for the find(and who also took me for a viewing one sunny afternoon,cheers bud!)


----------

